# charcoal filter?



## BUDZ420 (Oct 7, 2006)

could anybody teach me how to make my own carbon filter for my cab to get rid of smells?


----------



## BUDZ420 (Oct 12, 2006)

i just found this http://www.planetskunk.com/cannabis8114.html


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 19, 2007)

Is there anymore info regarding the carbon filter?  the link above doesn't seem to work and i think a carbon filter "how to" would benefit the DIY section.

any plans or links available to link to this thread?

thx


----------



## Bojok (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is a link.......

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/security/60127-ryoko-builds-diy-activated-carbon-filter.html


Hope this helps...........................


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 19, 2007)

thank you for posting that! That is exactly what i was looking for.  A shopping list and a how to.  Perfect for the DIY section!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 6, 2007)

hey Open Country,

i was wondering if this carbon setup should be setup with the inline fan on that carbon filter goin out or should it be blowing in to the filter? cuz i could put the filter in the growroom but than it would need to be setup with the fan blowin in to the filter but if i set it outside the room than could i put it where the fan is suckin air from the room into the filter so the clean air comes out of the room?? 

if u dont know what i mean i can try and make a paint job to show you an easier explaination..  thanks OC


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 6, 2007)

aight thanks alot OC 

nice find !!!  for those who cant buy expensive carbon filters, this is the top find!! i love it, im glad i found a cheap way of building one or two

how much do u think one of these will filter out.. i have a 7Lx 2.5Wx 6 or 7 H,,
u think i need to make 2 or 3 of these?


----------

